# We lost a Star Wars legend...



## Epic496 (Dec 30, 2016)

We all have lost Carrie Fisher,who played Princess Leia in Star Wars episode IV,V,and VI.She even came back for The Force Awakens.Rest in peace and may the force be with you 1956-2016


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 30, 2016)

Someone's a couple days late, I see.

Everyone will die at some point. Unfortunately a decent amount of people will die before they've hit 75, which is the current average lifespan of a human.

Carrie Fisher will be missed. I grew up with her from the Star Wars franchise. Going to be interesting to see what they will do with Episode IX..


----------

